# Good LED TV



## click_nature (Oct 11, 2013)

Hello guys,

Seen thru a lot of threads on best LED TV..... most of the suggestions are around sony and samsung.
still does not make any concrete decision. 

Below are my requirements 

1) Budget : INR 60000/- could extend little bit more if its really worth
2) Viewing distance : Approx 16 feet... Should not harm eyes
3) I have a panasonic home theater should be compatible to it
4) Will buy a gaming station for my child probably 6 months down the line. Making provision for it 


Will be watching quite a few movies on them.... so it should have good PQ and sound. Guys I have heard that a TV should have minimum 200 Mhz of refresh rate to have a really good PQ....

Looking for a 42 inch LED TV.

Brands looking into Sony and LG.... if any other better then will look for it also.

Buying time in next 15 days around Diwali.
Have a set top box and not a DTH.. so considering it need your valuable suggestions.

Need your suggestions please.....


----------



## $hadow (Oct 15, 2013)

You can get Sony KDL-42W650A around 56k. Looks a good buy to me.


----------



## click_nature (Oct 16, 2013)

But it does not play all the formats.... 

Is there are other option.....


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 16, 2013)

Generally Samsung models are better than the LG backlit LEDs.

By picture quality - 
Sony>Samsung>LG

By features - 
Samsung>Sony>LG

By format support - 
Samsung>LG>Sony

Note:: Sony is notorious of not detecting a 1TB HDD. I am not sure if this has been fixed though

Also, couple of things you might want to take into account - 
1) The difference in picture quality between any two equivalent models from different manufacturers is notable only when u compare them side by side in the showroom with the very same picture running in both of them. But if you look at them individually at home, your naked eye cant differentiate the subtle quality differences.
2) Todays smart TV's boast about lot of features like FB, wifi etc etc. Be wise to decide if u use them or not before making a selection. Look for features that u use. Paying for something that u dont use makes no sense.
3) As you already own a home theatre system, dont look much into the tv sound speakers (in case the dealer boasts about it)

IMO both TATA sky and Airtel DTH fair well. But HD plans are better on Airtel.


----------



## click_nature (Oct 16, 2013)

Hi Rakesh,

Could you suggest any model from Sony and Samsung.... Also as already have a Panasonic HT should i consider LED from same brand 

How many HDMI port are required. As the cables need to purchase separately could you recommend

1) HD ST Box
2) HT
3) Gaming console

Will not be using FB and or other internet services as have other means to enjoy it........

Please suggest a GOOD one for my crib


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 17, 2013)

No need to pick up a Panasonic TV just coz you have the HT of that brand 

All current gen TV's and HT's are compatible with each other. 

As I am out of touch with the current gen models and as there are so many out there with different feature sets and pricing, I will have to google it myself to even advice you on particular models. Instead if you google the models out from Sony and Samsung and then put the models that you liked, it would be easier for the forum people to help you out choosing the best of the lot and may be suggest a better model taking your choice as reference.

HD as I said check with airtel. They got nice plans, their site has all the details.

As you have 3 straight away items that needs to be connected to the tv at all times, you can go for a 4 HDMI model. Also, most of the 42 inch TV's come with 4 HDMI ports by default.

Avoid LG, Videocon, Sansui etc etc.. Just stick to Sony or Samsung.


----------



## click_nature (Oct 17, 2013)

Seems more confusing looking television set under 90K...... some models form sony and samung

Sony price list from Croma

42W670A - 64900
46R452A LC/LED (Black) - 73900 ? whats the difference in this model
46W700 (Black) - 86900

Samsung

46F5100 - 73900
46F6100 - 78990
46F5500 - 85900

kindly suggest one from each brand..... please share the good & bad points for the selected tv, as will check for the same in the store......

Also out of the 2 which to choose blindly basis your advice's.....


----------



## Minion (Oct 17, 2013)

^Get sony 46W700


----------



## click_nature (Oct 22, 2013)

SONY 3D LED KDL42W850 - 84900 - vijay sales.

What is your take is it better than W700 ???


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 22, 2013)

Are u sure that you want to invest on a 3D TV?? Its still too early for 3D TV's


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Oct 22, 2013)

On a side note, do not get excited and jump into buying one just because it has an awesome 3D feature. Because, from my own experience, the 3D features as of yet, doesn't do much good to you unless you've a source of getting your 3D content. Meaning, there are not A LOT of 3D content out there that you'd use so much to amortize the amount you've spent on that feature. When my dad bought our huge ass TV, we were all excited and I immediately downloaded a 3D movie and we watched it with full enthusiasm (We spent extra money on the 3D goggles as they weren't provided with the TV I guess). A couple of days later, we even forgot that the TV had the 3D feature.

Now, the 3D goggles in my house have just gathered dust. I rather use them as sunshades  . Also, half of the settings in the TV can't be used because of the shift from cable TV to DTH. Although, the HD content is just mind boggling on my Sony TV.

Long story short, just make sure that you are not paying something for which you aren't likely to use often as mentioned in one of the above posts. I just cited an example from my experience. That is all. 

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 22, 2013)

prehistoricgamer said:


> On a side note, do not get excited and jump into buying one just because it has an awesome 3D feature. Because, from my own experience, the 3D features as of yet, doesn't do much good to you unless you've a source of getting your 3D content. Meaning, there are not A LOT of 3D content out there that you'd use so much to amortize the amount you've spent on that feature. When my dad bought our huge ass TV, we were all excited and I immediately downloaded a 3D movie and we watched it with full enthusiasm (We spent extra money on the 3D goggles as they weren't provided with the TV I guess). A couple of days later, we even forgot that the TV had the 3D feature.
> 
> Now, the 3D goggles in my house have just gathered dust. I rather use them as sunshades  . Also, half of the settings in the TV can't be used because of the shift from cable TV to DTH. Although, the HD content is just mind boggling on my Sony TV.
> 
> ...



This... Cant agree more


----------



## click_nature (Oct 22, 2013)

Sony Bravia 46 inches KLV-46R452A Full HD LED Television  at snapdeal its at cracker of price 69K
Sony Bravia KDL-46EX650 LED TV @ 70K


What is ur suggestion ?


----------



## Minion (Oct 23, 2013)

click_nature said:


> SONY 3D LED KDL42W850 - 84900 - vijay sales.
> 
> What is your take is it better than W700 ???



Sony W800 uses IPS panel hence low contrast perfomance.better save money if you don't need 3D get W700.



click_nature said:


> Sony Bravia 46 inches KLV-46R452A Full HD LED Television  at snapdeal its at cracker of price 69K
> Sony Bravia KDL-46EX650 LED TV @ 70K
> 
> 
> What is ur suggestion ?



Sony KLV-46R452A is not worth it and sony EX650 is a old model. Get  Sony 42W670A.


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't know from where you guys did you get these prices.
Well according to me the best options for you are:
In a tight budget Samsung 46F5100 as it costs around 65k or may be less.
And if you can spend around 75k then you can get F5500 or F6100 from Samsung.


----------

